# Just started effergine: need to know more...



## master-shredder (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello everyone, I've seen some posts about effergine (however you spell it) and just wanted to find out a little more.

I used to be an immensely fit individual (cardio only) at the age of 15/16. But from 16 onwards I started weight training. Started with full bodys, then split body then reduced cardio, beagn eating more, supplements etc. Obviously ive gained alot more size.

However, now because of how my natural shape is (mesomorph) I'm looking just to completely cut-up, like a boxer for example. I needed something to get me going again, to make me run longer, train harder etc. At first I considered anabolics but it really wasn't for me. So a mate suggested effergine. So I said yeah why not.

I thought I would do a little research, but didn't do too much, i couldn't find many disadvantages or risks to it, just advantages and reasons why it's good. To be fair I can run for ages and train like a machine from taking them.

However, talking to a gym instructor the other day, when I brought up the subject of effergine he was pretty much outraged, explaining how illegal they are and to keep that sort of stuff to myself.

So pretty much just want to find out like the adverse effects and the notorious disadvantages that it has on your body. I mean everyone knows the risks that come with steroids, but I have no clue for effergine. If someone could please enlighten me, that would be a load off my mind.

Nice one


----------



## master-shredder (Dec 2, 2008)

I said I did some research geez and my mate had done them and assured me they were fine. Looking bad, fair play I should've found out more, but hindsight is a wonderful thing and now I just want to know. Thank you


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Gym instructor sounds like a bit of a nob tbh...Ephedrine is how its pronounced as in ef-ed-rin....its a CNS stimulant which basically means it speeds everything up, you'll probably notice an increased heart rate, more energy, lack of appetite etc..

Side effects can be insomnia - if you take them too late in the day or take too many, palpitations, i wouldnt recommend them if you've got any high blood pressure, or are on mediaction long term, do a search on the forum or google it for more info mate


----------



## Mossad (Oct 13, 2008)

Fairly recent death in DK linked to ephedrine use.

http://www.nutraingredients.com/Industry/Ephedra-supplements-cause-death-in-Denmark


----------



## master-shredder (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey thanks "Genesis". Yeah to be honest I've absolutely loved taking ephedrine, combined with a sugar free red bull and cup of tea, I could just workout for days on end! I'm going to drop the ephedrine once this bag is done and just use the caffeine, but if anyone has taken time out of training and needs to get back into it, ephedrine is a brilliant kick-starter!


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

if anyone has taken time out of training and needs to get back into it, ephedrine is a brilliant kick-starter!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

I originally had a bad experience taking the stuff cause i was taking lots of it like everyday for well over 2 months trying to loose weight for a holiday but then ran out few weeks before i was due to go away and christ ....... i felt terrible ......really depressed and felt ill..... felt like i was coming off heroin..... to this day the only thing i could put it down to was coming off the efferdrin.... im certainly no expert but thats the only thing i could put it down to

BUT that was several years ago and iv used it since but in moderation maybee 2 or 3 times a week when i feel like doing extra cardio.....makes me sweat like a bitch and i love it...

i know a lot of people who hate the stuff so guess you will have to try it for yourself....


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

1927 said:


> I originally had a bad experience taking the stuff cause i was taking lots of it like everyday for well over 2 months trying to loose weight for a holiday but then ran out few weeks before i was due to go away and christ ....... i felt terrible ......really depressed and felt ill..... felt like i was coming off heroin..... to this day the only thing i could put it down to was coming off the efferdrin.... im certainly no expert but thats the only thing i could put it down to
> 
> BUT that was several years ago and iv used it since but in moderation maybee 2 or 3 times a week when i feel like doing extra cardio.....makes me sweat like a bitch and i love it...
> 
> i know a lot of people who hate the stuff so guess you will have to try it for yourself....


SOunds like a rebound reaction from the EPh, I have read Benedryl recharges the beta 2 receptors depleted by it, so I got some from the internet and will be giving it a go! Perhaps if you had had these they may have helped? will update if I get any success with them.

SD


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

1927 said:


> I originally had a bad experience taking the stuff cause i was taking lots of it like everyday for well over 2 months trying to loose weight for a holiday but then ran out few weeks before i was due to go away and christ ....... i felt terrible ......really depressed and felt ill..... felt like i was coming off heroin..... to this day the only thing i could put it down to was coming off the efferdrin.... im certainly no expert but thats the only thing i could put it down to
> 
> A good example why it shouldn't be encouraged to 'anyone looking to get back into it' after a layoff and probably knowing nothing about it!
> 
> Used properly it's very safe and effective like anything else, but if abused it can cause a lot of problems.


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

SportDr said:


> SOunds like a rebound reaction from the EPh, I have read Benedryl recharges the beta 2 receptors depleted by it, so I got some from the internet and will be giving it a go! Perhaps if you had had these they may have helped? will update if I get any success with them.
> 
> SD


Sounds interesting, keep us updated either way!


----------



## master-shredder (Dec 2, 2008)

mindmuscle said:


> "MindMuscle" You're really laying into me about this. Considering this is the supplementation page, for someone to read this thread means there must be some sort of consideration or contemplation to take it, as well as the fact that i was asking for disadvantages and they were told, I think a decision on whether to or not is made easier by this fact. Therefore, becoming so passionate about ill-advisement on my behalf, really should be cooled. Getting back into my generally very intense training was made a lot easier by Eph. Therefore I am going to remain by that statement. At the end of the day for intense and extreme workouts, a 6 week break loses you alot! For someone who takes a break for say 8 months, I really wouldn't advise it as they will feel alot more side effects than say someone who is still a very fit individual, probably be quite hostile, tired and end up sleeping for about 14 hours.
> 
> Perhaps I didn't make that very clear that leading up to my 6 week lay off i had actually spent 2 sessions per day, 5 days a week and for 4 weeks actually spent in the gym. Then came the 6 weeks of. Meaning in this case, for returning to full fitness after an injury/ break/ holiday etc, it was great. But of course it can have bad side effects, so people have to make what decisions are right for them.


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

Master-shredder, I'm not laying into anybody. The forum is for sharing advice and experiences and expressing opinions. Of course it's important that any advice given is good sound advice as thousands of people look at these pages every day. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<o></o>

In my opinion stating that "If anyone has taken time out of training and needs to get back into it, ephedrine is a brilliant kick starter" isn't the best advice. You should already be training hard and have a good diet before taking a supplement like this to 'supplement' your training.<o></o>

<o></o>

Yes this is a supplement section and a young impressionable lad may be browsing and think ' a lad on Uk Muscle says eph is ideal if I want to get back into training'. You said in your original post that you took Eph upon the advice of your mate without doing too much research, and you state that you did not have a clue about the risks. A young lad or inexperienced trainer may do the same upon your advice and may lead to health problems.<o></o>

<o></o>

I was just trying to point out that this may not be the best option - at the end of the day we don't want anyone who comes on here to have any bad experiences. So I don't think that I was being too passionate at all or need to cool, I'm just trying to look out for our members.<o></o>

<o></o>

We don't come on here to lay into each other, but to help and share experiences and try to offer the best advice we can.<o></o>

<?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 stroked="f" filled="f" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" oreferrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><vath o:connecttype="rect" gradientshapeok="t" o:extrusionok="f"></vath><o:lock aspectratio="t" v:ext="edit"></o:lock></v:shapetype><v:shape id=_x0000_i1025 style="WIDTH: 45pt; HEIGHT: 30pt" alt="0" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata o:href="http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/images/smilies/beer.gif" src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\DEW\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.gif"></v:imagedata></v:shape><o></o>

<o></o>

By the way the side effects of Eph would be the same if you've been off training for 8 weeks or 8 months if you don't use it carefully and properly.<o></o>


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Fair comments from MM to be honest ^^

SD


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

The stuff is great.

More energy that ever.

Broke all my gym record on it and did cardio on a night.

You can even train with no sleep if you take it.

Will kill your apatite however so you will have to force yourself to eat.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

englishman78 said:


> The stuff is great.
> 
> More energy that ever.
> 
> ...


SD


----------

